
Ask HN: When to upgrade graphics card for best value/price? - isuckatcoding
It&#x27;s Friday! Help me waste more of my time on games ;-)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pcpartpicker.com&#x2F;trends&#x2F;price&#x2F;video-card&#x2F;
======
wmf
Right after a new GPU comes out, or perhaps right after AMD drops prices to
match NVIDIA. [http://techreport.com/news/30853/amd-drops-prices-on-the-
rad...](http://techreport.com/news/30853/amd-drops-prices-on-the-radeon-
rx-460-and-rx-470)

------
Eridrus
If you really want to save money, buy them second hand. I snagged a Maxwell
Titan X for 400 USD on eBay as a buy it now option.

